# Bubble coming out long after kidding



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi my very first Nubian just kidded sometime between Saturday 9pm and Sunday 7am. We weren't expecting her to kid for another week so we were not out there when it happened and she lost a doeling. Today, Monday, she has this bubble looking thing that comes out and after a while goes back in but then comes back out.








The placenta came out yesterday so I really have to idea what this could be. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks like afterbirth. I don't know how many kids she had but there is usually one afterbirth per kid,but not always. I not 100% sure how long it should take for the doe to pass them though, each doe maybe different, I know it shouldn't take a long time though. You should also expect her to leak blood and goo for a week or so.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, its just that I've had 7 other does kid and they do have afterbirth coming out for a few days but it has never looked like this, in bubble form


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I think your probably fine. If you wanted you could give vitamin C as a extra precaution to help stave off infection(you should give everyday for a few days)...but then I might as well be the vitamin C fairy, if my goats have a problem I immediately dose with vitamin C Haha. I added a few pictures of bubble afterbirth. As long as she expels it in a good time frame I think you'll be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, afterbirth.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, afterbirth.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I'm still a little shaky after discovering the dead kid so I'm definitely giving her and the survivor extra extra TLC


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry you lost her doe...How many kids did she have? 

is she acting well? eating, drinking, pooping berries, peeing...ect...


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

She had two, and yeah she's her regular self again.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

So shortly after i last posted, she began lying down a lot. She was eating and pooping and peeing so i figured she might just be tired from birth... today i saw two little feet hanging out... for future reference, how would i know about this happening again? This is her first kidding, i never thought she would have three, specially not this way. Needless to say, i am crushed right now, I'm wondering if i should even have goats anymore...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Very sorry for your losses. Did you get the last kid out? For future reference, if you see a bubble, and it isn't attached to a placenta, bump her belly and feel for another kid. If you feel another one, or feel like there might be another one, scrub up and go in, better safe than sorry. 
Not your fault at all, it happens. You generally see them drop their placenta/afterbirth within 2-4 hours of kidding. So my general rule of thumb is if they haven't dropped it within that time frame, I go in OR I bump them after each kid, if I feel another kid when I bump, I will wait 45 minutes before going in.

ETA: You should be especially alert at kidding time if your does pass a placenta with each kid, definitely bump them if yours do. Mine never pass a placenta after each kid, it is always after they are all out, so just be watchful.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

As someone who's been through only two births myself, I probably would have thought it was afterbirth. It wasn't your fault. Bad things happen sometimes when you're raising animals. I sure have had more than my fair share of bad luck. But I think the good outweighs the bad. Every time something bad happens, I cry for a bit, and then I tell myself it was just a very rough learning experience and I try to do better next time.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Little-Bits-N-Pieces, that's great advice. I did pull the kid a out (a beautiful spotted buckling), but now I'm worried about a possible infection, is there a broad spectrum antibiotic that i can give her without a prescription?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Unfortunately injectable antibiotics don't touch uterine infections, you have to do uterine flushes for at least 5 days, but I would go ahead and put her on either penicillin or la200/biomycin to prevent any secondary infections. If she is still open it might be a good idea right now to flush her now at least once with either la200 or biomycin (any oxytetracycline antibiotic). I would probably do a stronger flush than usual though, considering the dead kids inside her for a while.
I would mix 14cc (2x regular flush strength) and 16cc of sterile water into a catheter tip syringe and attach a kid feeding tube to get it in her. If you can still get your hand inside her, go in while holding the tube attached to the syringe and deposit the flush mix into her uterus, that should help stave off infection.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you sooo much, gonna head to the vet supply store right now. Do i do the sub q injections for 5 days as well? Once a day?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Darn it, I added the though of another kid inside in one of my previous posts to you but since everyone (including myself) agreed it was afterbirth I just decided It wasn't needed. I'm so sorry, I should have gone with my gut and added it anyways just to be safe!!! Im sorry for your losses and I pray your doe recovered quickly to full health!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with little bits..these things happen...its not your fault...and you did great getting the baby out...Im sorry you lost him.I would put mom on Penicillin 1 cc per 20# sub Q twic daily for 5 -7 days...be sure to pull back the plunger before injecting...see no blood is good to go...see blood, re adjust and try again...a flush wouldn't hurt at all and will help clean all that old mess out..I would also worm mom and do B complex daily for a week or so to help support her body. Probiotics daily 3-4 hours after her antibiotics to restore flora

I also agree, when in doubt, go fishing...if there are no other kids in there...no harm done..but if so, you can get them delivered...you will get through this and have learned so much through the experience. ((HUGS))


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would opt for using la200 or biomycin instead of penicillin, it is a little more heavy duty and just in case, I wouldn't want penicillin cancelling out with the tetracyclines. Better safe than sorry. 

LA200 or biomycin can go subq or IM. If you are newer to giving shots, go subq (under the skin) once a day is enough. 1cc per 25lbs. Probios for sure, and b-complex is helpful as well.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

So she's still not eating although she does like to lick her mineral block and she is drinking water, although her eyes are definitely sunken. I started her on the antibiotics last night (la200). Is there anything i can give her to stimulate appetite, she still has to nurse her little survivor. Also, should I be expecting a placenta? She passed one with the first two but I just want to make sure she doesn't have anything left in there.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What's her temperature?


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

How do i take her temperature? Can i use a baby thermometer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use a regular digital thermometer and get a temp rectally. It sounds like it might be worth a vet visit. With us not physically seeing her, it makes it very hard to give good advice. I'm worried that everything is not out. You may need an ultrasound done to see if anything more is in there.


----------



## tinacifu (Sep 27, 2015)

She was 101.9, she's starting to eat now and looking a little more like her normal self. Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. 

So sorry for the loss.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so sorry for your loss - the length of time it took for the 3 one to come out means it could have already been dead before you even knew she was delivering.


----------

